# Extra Cable?



## HuckZito (Jan 1, 2008)

I was almost finished typing my question....... when I figured out the answer!
Thanks, you guys made me slow down and really think about it!

You helped me and did'nt even know it!

I deleted the question but felt a thanks was still in order.

Thanks again, Dave


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

YES -- we are that good...


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Wow, we are so good that we can answer questions before they are asked.

Does it get much better than that?


----------

